# Cyprus health index



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Statistics are normally boring but this report is interesting reding about Cyprus health care.

Highest number of C-sections in the world, overuse of antibiotics etc.

The end part of the article were even funny

"The very low numbers of visits per doctor in Cyprus or Greece (which has by far the highest number of doctors per capita at 600 per 100,000) could possibly be due to the underreporting of visits for tax evasion reasons,” the report said. In another related section where people were asked whether it was expected that they would pay the doctor ‘under the table’, most respondents in Cyprus said yes."

Whole article here: Low score for Cyprus on Euro health index | Cyprus Mail

Anders


----------



## cyprusexpat14 (Jan 27, 2015)

I must say my only experience of healthcare at the general was unpleasant however a private doctor was fabulous with my daughter


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

cyprusexpat14 said:


> I must say my only experience of healthcare at the general was unpleasant however a private doctor was fabulous with my daughter


I have nothing to complain about using the general in Paphos for my diabetes needs. The level of knowledge in the field is not so advanced but it is no problem so far. And I have not paid anything "under the table"


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

An interesting read with, to my mind, a questionable bias.

Countries that do not carry out legalised abortions are marked down drastically. Why? Whether you approve of abortion or not the fact that they are not carried out should have no influence on the quality of the healthcare that is carried out. 

They suggest the reason for elective cesareans is: "It added that in scoring, high Caesarean rates were deemed an indication of poor pre-natal support and poor baby delivery services. Yet no proof of this is provided, it is an assumption. From what I have heard the elective cesarean in Cyprus became an individual social choice with the aim of preserving the tightness of the vagina.

They are certainly right with regard to antibiotics. Doctors here prescribe antibiotics for the least thing whether they are relevant to the illness or not. I believe they do this on a "just in case" basis.

I agree that the last paragraph is quite amusing and I might expect this to be true prior to the financial crisis where 50% of Cypriot healthcare was private. Since that time the percentage has dropped significantly which is why the state facilities are overrun. I find it hard to believe that doctors are paid "under the table" in the state facilities. Perhaps that's where I go wrong when I attend the Paphos General Zoo.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> An interesting read with, to my mind, a questionable bias.
> 
> Countries that do not carry out legalised abortions are marked down drastically. Why? Whether you approve of abortion or not the fact that they are not carried out should have no influence on the quality of the healthcare that is carried out.
> 
> ...


If anyone is interested in the report, not colored by jounalists it can be found here


http://www.healthpowerhouse.com/files/EHCI_2014/EHCI_2014_report.pdf


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

The caesarean rate is disgustingly high here. Many are done and not always necessary. Doctors are paid more for a caesarean than a 'normal' birth. Little antenatal education is provided and post- natal care virtually non existent. A womans' right for the birth of her choice is often ignored here too.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

debs21 said:


> The caesarean rate is disgustingly high here. Many are done and not always necessary. Doctors are paid more for a caesarean than a 'normal' birth. Little antenatal education is provided and post- natal care virtually non existent. A womans' right for the birth of her choice is often ignored here too.


And abortion illegal. In my view the woman must decide, not the state. Enough unwanted children is born anyway


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Intitially caesareans were implemented where there was a credible threat to the life of the mother, child, or both. However the procedure can only be carried out a certain number of times as each time the muscles are cut, it causes scar tissue to form which over time makes it harder to repeat the procedure, as well as associated risks with anaesthetics, so there is a down side.
But I sometimes I think that if money is no object, then women opt for this, rather than going through the full birth procedure, for whatever reason. However if I am wrong about my last comment, then I do apologise.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> Intitially caesareans were implemented where there was a credible threat to the life of the mother, child, or both. However the procedure can only be carried out a certain number of times as each time the muscles are cut, it causes scar tissue to form which over time makes it harder to repeat the procedure, as well as associated risks with anaesthetics, so there is a down side.
> But I sometimes I think that if money is no object, then women opt for this, rather than going through the full birth procedure, for whatever reason. However if I am wrong about my last comment, then I do apologise.


C-sections has become a popular method in US and as everything else it spreads all over the world. As you say it has it's value when there is problem with the birth. But as you say it can be a dangerous procedure and should not be used for reason of convenience 

Many things are not up to date here, at least in the public healthcare. As a diabetic I need to test my eyes once per year to discover retina bleeding. Today this can be done very easy with an equipment with a digital camera. But at least Paphos general don't have the equipment, instead you have to get drops in your eyes and then they look with a so called ophthalmo-scop. This also means that you can't drive the rest of the day. Luckily many opticians have the equipment and do a full test including much more for 20 €. It takes 15 minutes and then you can drive home.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

That's interesting Baywatch every year I get a free eye test, because my father had Glaucoma when I was out there I did pop into a opticians in the big mall, he did state that it was not a problem, as they did a fully comprehensive, eye test, on a par with the UK, and he also stated, that if I got my glasses from him the eye test would be free, not bad. But it is disturbing that the general hospital is bereft of the right equipment.
Anyway all the best Baywatch
Cheers


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> That's interesting Baywatch every year I get a free eye test, because my father had Glaucoma when I was out there I did pop into a opticians in the big mall, he did state that it was not a problem, as they did a fully comprehensive, eye test, on a par with the UK, and he also stated, that if I got my glasses from him the eye test would be free, not bad. But it is disturbing that the general hospital is bereft of the right equipment.
> Anyway all the best Baywatch
> Cheers


I make mine at Elean in the old town Paphos. Eyetest is free there also when you buy glasses there


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> "The very low numbers of visits per doctor in Cyprus or Greece (which has by far the highest number of doctors per capita at 600 per 100,000) could possibly be due to the underreporting of visits for *tax evasion reasons*...”


Not surprised.


----------

